# Slide DH - Wo kaufen?



## wofalbruada (22. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute,

Wollt mal fragen ob man das Slide Dh 2012 auch irgendwo bestellen kann?
Hab auf die schnelle nämlich nix gefunden.. 

Greetz


----------



## konamatze (22. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal hier rein www.hegau-bike-coffee.de.
Hatte gepostet das er noch eins hätte.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Oktober 2012)

Sonst warten bis es ein neues Modell gibt...


----------



## wofalbruada (23. Oktober 2012)

Okay, danke erstmal für die Info


----------



## Pilatus (23. Oktober 2012)

du meinst den hier?:






gibts auch von Identiti:





von KHS:





von UMF als Proto:





hier der hersteller in Taiwan Astro: ##Bild entfernt, wegen Malwarewarnung##


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Oktober 2012)

Sind das alles die gleichen?


----------



## wofalbruada (23. Oktober 2012)

Nur, dass es das Ding bei Astro und Identidi nicht als Komplettbike gibt und bei UMF und KHS überteuert ist


----------



## DannyCalifornia (25. Oktober 2012)

Das Bild von dem Identiti is aber n anderer Rahmen, oder?!


----------



## RobG301 (29. Oktober 2012)

wofalbruada schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Wollt mal fragen ob man das Slide Dh 2012 auch irgendwo bestellen kann?
> Hab auf die schnelle nämlich nix gefunden..
> ...



Offiziell gibt es keins mehr!


----------



## Markdierk (2. November 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a56853/slide-dh-inkl-fox-van-rc.html?mfid=52


----------



## walzer (2. November 2012)

Im Laden habe ich letztens noch ein paar Rahmensets gesehen.....Vielleicht dort einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoogi (13. November 2012)

War letzte Woche da, die haben zwei DH Bikes da stehen für  1.999.- sind wohl die letzten, Rahmen sind auch noch da, bin nämlich auch am überlegen, ob ich eins kaufe oder aufbaue....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. November 2012)

Ja, gibts nur bei Radon in Bonn. Haben die gestern auch auf FAcebook gepostet was an Einzelstücken von 2012 noch da rumsteht.
Leider will/kann ich erst im Januar zuschlagen. Daher muss ich warten ob dann noch eins da ist oder nicht...


----------



## tillibebek (13. November 2012)

Das gibt es in Bonn in GrÃ¶Ãe L fÃ¼r 1999â¬.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. November 2012)

Ja, genau 2 Stück!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. November 2012)

Wenn eins im Januar noch da ist, komm ich vorbei 

Sind beide neu oder gebraucht?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. November 2012)

Neuwertig! Eins war ein Testrad, das andere war ein Ausstellungsbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

